# wer oder was ist SIGTERM ?



## Sumsl (16. April 2002)

Mein errorlog sieht so aus:

[Tue Apr 16 19:00:33 2002] [notice] Apache/1.3.24 (Unix) configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Apr 16 19:00:33 2002] [notice] Accept mutex: sysvsem (Default: sysvsem)
[Tue Apr 16 19:00:40 2002] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /usr/local/httpd/htdocs/favicon.ico
[Tue Apr 16 19:00:59 2002] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /usr/local/httpd/htdocs/favicon.ico
[Tue Apr 16 19:02:44 2002] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

und ich kann, speziell mit letzterer zeile nix anfangen.
hat jemand nen tip ?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (16. April 2002)

SIGTERM ist ein Signal an das entsprechende Programm zum beenden dieses Programms.
Es wird gessendet um die Anwendung zu schließen.


----------

